# ‘Busy area fee’ introduced in Canberra for Uber Eats consumers



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

See this thread in the Canberra forum about a 'busy area fee' for Uber Eats consumers in that city: https://uberpeople.net/threads/busy-area-fee-for-canberra-uber-eats.335803/#post-5130500.

It appears that this fee is being trialled in Canberra and that it may in time also apply in other Australian cities.

The busy area fee is a form of surge pricing for Uber Eats where the delivery partner does not benefit from the higher price and where it in fact replaces the boost payments previously made to driver partners.


----------



## JamesBond008 (Mar 26, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> See this thread in the Canberra forum about a 'busy area fee' for Uber Eats consumers in that city: https://uberpeople.net/threads/busy-area-fee-for-canberra-uber-eats.335803/#post-5130500.
> 
> It appears that this fee is being trialled in Canberra and that it may in time also apply in other Australian cities.
> 
> The busy area fee is a form of surge pricing for Uber Eats where the delivery partner does not benefit from the higher price and where it in fact replaces the boost payments previously made to driver partners.


There are busy area's in Canberra? Wow.


----------

